# then and now pictures



## eagles ring farm (Jan 20, 2008)

our 05' colt

*Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin'*

we have retained him for a stallion he is 3 years old and going to have his first mare in 08'

he has done very well in halter (reserve champion for 2007 year end) in NJ pinto shows

*[SIZE=18pt]Then[/SIZE]* august 2005 1 day old with mom







1 hour old






*[SIZE=18pt]Now[/SIZE] * 2007 show season






fall 2007






lets see yours grow up for some cold weather entertainment

thanks for lookin

Lori


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are some of mine as foals and now as adults





*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*
2005 31” grey-grullo stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King











*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Buckin Khaki[/SIZE]*

2002 32” AMHA/AMHR buckskin brood mare – halter grand champion – Taylors and Dell Tera lines

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”











*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion / Many Time Grand Champion / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo











*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Double Dipped[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – BTU Granddaughter

Currently in foal to Little Kings Big City Buck, a buckskin Buckeroo Son











*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Sweet as Sugar[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – BTU Granddaughter

Will be bred in a couple months to Destiny (above)











*[SIZE=12pt]Little Wee Klassic Showgirl[/SIZE]*

2004 AMHR B Division Bay Leopard Mare – Granddaughter of C-Chief Proud Eagle – 5 Generations of Leopard Breeding Behind Her











*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Derby Day Miracle[/SIZE]*

2000 31” AMHR Light Palomino Gelding – My First Every Show Horse

Shown as a stallion to multiple Grands / National Top Five Performance / Push Button Driving Horse


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jan 20, 2008)

Our 2005 filly, *VPS Just A Tad Bad*

Just born:






2 days old:






5 months old:






1 year:






2 years(summer 2007):






Our 2005 gelding, *VPS Simply Irresistible*.

A few hours old:






11 days old:






5 1/2 months old:






1 Year:






2 Years(summer 2007)


----------



## CJMM6 (Jan 20, 2008)

1st filly is;;AMHR CJMM Painted Princess Miriah






Miriah at 2 years old






2nd filly is;; AMHR CJMM Painted Majestic Goddess, Miriah's full sister






Goddess as a yearling






These are just 2 of our homebred girls



, we have more


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jan 20, 2008)

Knight Stars Kool Kowboy~

Foal











Weanling











Yearling






2 yrs. old now
















LB Cherry Twist~

Foal






17 yrs. old now


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jan 20, 2008)

My black pinto filly Jones' Iota Be A Diva as a

weanling. Photo by Nicole Jones(Jones Mini Whinnies)






And as a yearling 2007


----------



## alongman (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok....here's a couple of mine.

Longman's Shadow Spencer.....as a baby






[





and all grown up!






Blue Ice MTP Guns N Roses......as a baby






then my baby as his show career is taking off..... my how the time flies.


----------



## nootka (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are mine:






Raftered Hearts Cherry Bomb, in June of 1997. She was born around the same time I found this Forum.






Here she is all grown up, probably about 7 years old. I don't have any good "conformation" shots of her, so this has to do.

My other broodmare:






Lailah, or Raftered Hearts Raven Star, when she was a few weeks old, probably June of 2001.






here she is as a five-year old broodmare.

These others are all Cherry Bomb's babies:






Mouse (gelding in avatar) saying hello to his momma, Cherry Bomb.






here is how he looked at his first show, about 6 weeks old.






here's Mouse as a three-year-old gelding.






here's Pyro, the 2007 colt/gelding from Cherry.






here he is as a six-month-old.

He's needing new photos, and I don't have pics of his brother, Kyan, grown up, because he passed unexpectedly when he was just 14 months old.

Fun thread!

Liz


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 20, 2008)

Lori,

Great Idea!

Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin'

is beautiful!





This is my filly Little Anna




















and now.. a few days ago


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jan 20, 2008)

Reflections What a Star as a baby in 2005:






Dec 2006:






Summer 2007:


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2008)

This is such a neat thread with some horses who were and are very easy on the eyes


----------



## shoeboxstables (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome thread idea





Here are some of mine:

Annie THEN






Annie NOW






Roger THEN











Roger NOW






Vic THEN











Vic NOW


----------



## wiccanz (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll play!





Stix at 1 day old:






As a weanling:






As a yearling:






And as a 2 year old:


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 21, 2008)

echo as a foal






echo now at 4 yrs old






fancy pants weanling






fancy pants now in foal for june 2008 foal


----------



## Getitia (Jan 21, 2008)

Some very lovely horses have been posted





A few of ours all as weanlings and then all grown up!

*Buckeye WCF Classical Elegance*











*Buckeye WCF Classical Night Moves*
















*Buckeye WCF Classical Obsession*











*Buckeye WCF Dance to the Rhythm*











*Buckeye WCF Sushi Dancer*


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 21, 2008)

I love this thread!

Here is one of ours...Flyin G's American Beauty...

about a week old...






as a yearling...






as a 2 year old....






Tracy


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 21, 2008)

wiccanz said:


> I'll play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL HORSE!

















Jill, I just LOVE that baby picture of DunIt!


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Jan 21, 2008)

ok, my Jag as a colt






as a yearling(now)


----------



## ohmt (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh Oh I have a good one!!

Here is O Henrys Peek A Boo as a weanling:






As a yearling






And then in October/November of her 2nd year






And O Henrys Chico Colorado--a TINY little colt

as a weanling:






And as a yearling:






O Henrys Starbrite-2 days old






And at 4 months:


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Jan 21, 2008)

I love this thread!!

Some beautiful horses are on here





This is my baby in 2003 with his previous owner and then in 2007 at the Nationals with me





In Jr. halter..






Getting his Champion ribbon as a baby!






In the Nationals Costume class being the King Of Hearts






In the Nationals Showmanship class






At the 2007 Spring Fling in his Halter class






Sorry if the pictures are big!

Thanks for letting me share





--Macy


----------



## wiccanz (Jan 21, 2008)

> BEAUTIFUL HORSE!


Awwwwwwww, thanks




We are very proud of him, he was our first home-bred colt, is a multi Supreme Champion, and a National Grand Champion. I've started the first steps of breaking him to harness, and can't wait for that magic day when I hop in the cart behind him (a way off yet



).


----------



## love_casper (Jan 21, 2008)

Ooh I've got one!!!

Charm at a few hours old:






One day:






2 months old:






those photos by Cindy (DunPainted)

Yearling:






this is one of the more recent ones. He'll be 2 in May.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 21, 2008)

Miniequine said:


> Lori,
> 
> Great Idea!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Sandy we really like how he has grown

Everyone has been busy while I was at work today Beautiful horses everyone





I love seeing them grow keep em comin'

Lori


----------



## Relic (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's my favorite man...















big poop that he is.





Weaner






2 yr. old


----------



## Relic (Jan 22, 2008)

Moniet as a weaner in 2004






still a shortie around 29" in 2007


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 22, 2008)

This is my gelding Dont Buck with Me











this Jewel











Cruiser


----------



## Tami (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is my boy the day he was born and then as a yearling.


----------



## dali1111 (Jan 22, 2008)

Relic said:


> Here's my favorite man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still love this handsome man...such a gorgeous horse.


----------

